# PREDATOR HUNT



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*HEY GUYS!!!!!!!!----MY 5TH ANNUAL Predator Hunt is October 19 th --21st this year---Last year everyone had a ball---------21 hunters killed 2 coyotes- crummy weather----$830.00 in prize money last year---1st $367.50*
* 2nd $220.00*
* 3rd $147.50------------Heavy Dog $95.00--------We all have a good time----This hunt is small and most know each other---no problems to date-----Be nice to have some new faces---My sign-up sheets will be out by Mid August anyone wants one let me know







------If any callmakers care to donate a call it would be greatly appreciated---I will surely give them out as prizes-----1st year one coyote killed----2nd year 6 coyotes killed ----3rd year 6 coyotes killed ---4th 2 coyotes killed--------hope to set a record this year














------call makers send me your cards and I'll hand the out--------sb*


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Skip, you can count on me, I will donate some calls.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Sounds like a great time! Wish I could attend.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm not ruling it out this year. Would love to see some of the MPH guys from da UP.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I wish I could make the trip.


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

Me too.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Thanks Prairie Wolf----------some young hunter will be happy---sb*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

It will be successful as usual Skip, wish I was closer.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Sounds like some fun,certainly wish I were closer--I wouldnt hesitate. Good luck Skip, hope a lot show up. And dont forget the important pictures! Take a whole attending group shot etc....


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Skip, calls are in the mail


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Thanks PW I got'em--Much appreciated-----sb*


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Glad to help SB


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Hi Guys ----I haven't had the time to be here much lately---Aug started with working the trappers booth a the Marq. Co. fair----Showing the Kids the different Fur Animals of the U.P. and show them about calling predators---Than Sharons Mom Passed--that was a tough week--Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers We apprecite them---than my 2nd eldest Daughter was married last Sat---I'm Tired----







But today my flyers arrived for my hunt,so I'll get started on that---Want one let me Know-----Have some nice donations for the hunt so far---Custom Calls from Ed{ PrairieWolf} and Custom Calls from Rich Howard[The Red Hat Call Co}Custom Lanyard from John Jimenez{NvrGvUp}-Cash donations from Brian Brooks and Jon Carty --All are Much appricated-Decal from Mich Predator Hunters--Its starting to shape up----Here's a pic of the prizes and one of myself and Dave at the trappers booth---sb*


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Looks like it's gonna be a great time Skip ! Thanks for all you do for the kids too !!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm sure everyone will have a great time, the sport needs more Teachers like you Skip.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Skip, I will send some keychain calls in a few days also. I make a challange to all Callmakers,lets get him more doors prizes. I will match a call for call.
C'mom guys!! I will donate another 6 calls but it will take six (total not from ea) from all of you, so make me pay up!!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I am working on 2 more..... That will make an even 6 from me. I am not sure my production line can move as quick as you Ed... I am still a rookie.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks Rick, now we need 4 more calls to be donated and I will donate 6 more.
Rick think of it as advertising, I figure you will get way more back, yeah you can deduct it on your taxes LOL


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I will do as many as I can Ed. I am working on a horn and an adjustable call to put me at a half dozen. People around here are just now starting to gear up for the up coming season. (orders are coming in quite quickly)

I mean this. It is not about the advertising for me (though it will be nice). It is about supporting each other and our sport. That is worth way more to me.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Guys Thanks a Million-----Your Generosity is above and Beyond---Much Appreciated---sb


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Rick I didnt mean you make 6 calls, I meant all callmakers together and I would match the 6. LOL


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

LOL Okay.....


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Ataboy! You won't regret. It is too much fun making these things.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Darnit SG! I was drilling a hole in a rock to put a toneboard into for you.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Well crap!!!, now I will be waiting on SG for 2 things, buying a gun and seeing some of his scrimshawing. LOL


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

It is not taking away SG. I just need a rock that a mason bit will drill. Any ideas?


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Finished her up a few days ago for ya SB..... I just could not wait the for adjustable call to be finished before I showed it. The adjustable call is almost finished too.... should be on their way to you in a few days.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Thanks a TON--------sb*


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Here they are SB... On their way to you tomorrow! The call on the right is one of my adjustable calls.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice Rick ! I like how the shape on the adj call is slowly changing.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks Ed. I like to do different things. My calls are evolving. Partly due to me being new to call making. Partly due to my nature. I have been trying some new things lately.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Thanks again Rick---Wha!!	-------------sb*


----------

